# La Zona Grigia



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Eccola lì.
La spiegazione sociologica - psicologica che stavo da tempo cercando, senza trovarla, per spiegare uno dei comportamenti francamente meno comprensibili del genere umano tutto.

Finalmente l'ho imbroccata nel libro - che da una primissima lettura mi aveva, malgrado le reviews entusiastiche su Amazon, lasciato tiepida,  - "Emotional Unavailability",  di Bryn C. Collins! E questo capitoletto, credetemi, vale l'acquisto del volume!

Finalmente m'ha dato pace di uno degli atteggiamenti umani francamente meno condivisibili e piu' infastidenti del prossimo tuo (al quale mai e poi mai riusciro', con buona pace di Nostro Signore, a porgere l'altra guancia...).

Vi è mai capitato qualche bel tomo di quelli che vi dicono "*Ti ho provocato per vedere se finalmente reagivi*?" oppure "*Ti ho provocato per vedere COME SEI VERAMENTE QUANDO REAGISCI*"?!

La cosa che trovo francamente insultante in questo atteggiamento è a) che è manipolatorio b) che mi accusa (ci accusa) di falsità: sottintende che nel nostro agire quotidiano siamo falsi e bugiardi, in quanto nel nostro muoverci quotidiano giornaliero ostentiamo tranquillità e buonismo solo apparenti e voluti, ipocriti, falsi e meschini, laddove sotto invece siamo bestie primitive e assetate di sangue.

Non mi piace per niente questo modo di vedere il genere umano. Non mi piace per niente questo modo di vedere _me._

_Io non sono così!!!_ 
Io non sono genericamente gentile per buonismo, non lo sono per pelosa ipocrisia. Lo sono per educazione, credo, convinzione, e imprinting, e lo sono perché penso che rispetto profondamente me stessa e ogni altro essere vivente su questo pianeta, animale e non (piante e minerali inclusi). 
Non mi va di essere trattata come un topo da laboratorio da Pavlov improvvisati, non mi va di essere testata, non voglio avere campanellini emotivi attaccati alle ginocchia, da far suonare a piacere, le mie emozioni non sono sensori, non seguo pifferai magici, sono libera nell'essere padrona del mio cuore e anche dei suoi sussulti. Non voglio essere manipolata e testata, e penso che l'amore sia ben altro che l'essere testata continuamente sotto condizioni estreme per vedere se fingo o dico il vero. 
Se non ti fidi di me allora non mi ami. 
_Ma allora se non ti fidi di me forse il problema è tuo che non sei in GRADO di amare!_ 
_Se devo essere continuamente messa alla prova, se devo continuamente mostrare la mia fiducia senza che tu debba mostrarmi la tua e darmi segni concreti di essa, c'è qualcosa di profondamente sbilanciato nella nostra relazione, che sia amicizia oppure amore!_ 
Il testo poc'anzi citato teorizza che molte persone vivano in una cosiddetta "zona grigia" dove si faccia fatica ad elaborare le emozioni, se non quelle "estreme": sono persone probabilmente abituate fin da piccole a strategie difensive di "coping" con famiglie a vario grado abusive con compartamenti "estremi" (anche solo urla o disinteresse psicologico/materiale per i figli, senza arrivare ad altri tipi di abusi), dove questi comportamenti vengono fraintesi per "amore". Il bambino allora si dice: papà/mamma dice di "amarmi", ma l'amore è questa roba qua, quindi _papà mente_. Chiunque dica di amarmi mente. Papà dice il vero solo quando mi picchia/abusa/urla dietro. Per far dire il vero a chiunque lo devo far uscire dalla "confort zone" e lo devo far arrabbiare al punto di dire "il vero". Altrimenti c'è il forte rischio che _chiunque menta._ 
Diventate adulte, queste persone non sanno accettare relazioni con persone "sane" che non urlano e non gridano: quindi diventano sospettose. Sono convinte che il partner sano "menta". E allora si convincono che devono "farlo uscire dalla menzogna", e mostrare i suoi "veri colori": cominciano quindi ad attuare comportamenti provocatori che inevitabilmente con il tempo distruggono il tessuto della relazione. Anche perché la persona "sana" non sa piu' cosa pensare: il partner "malato" gli appare incomprensibile, un momento emotivamente piatto (questo tipo di persone non sa gestire le emozioni "di bassa/media intensità": per cui di solito appare spento alla persona sana freddo, calcolatore, disinteressato), il momento dopo furioso, eccessivo nelle sue reazioni, ossessivo, in quanto l'unica dimensione in cui sa esprimersi è quella "estrema"! Il partner sano vive quindi sulle montagne russe, nel tentativo di salvare la relazione arriva per un periodo a "darsi la colpa" di cio' che non funziona nella relazione, fino a quando intuitivamente non capisce che la responsabilità è nell'incapacità dell'altro di gestire il naturale flusso delle emozioni da parte dell'altro partner. 
C'è da dire che gli estremi cui il partner "malato" arrivo sono anche in positivo naturalmente, con estremi di passionalità (passionalità, non amore e affetto, beninteso, perché l'amore è cosa ben diversa, psicologicamente, dalla passione). 
Che dire. 
Forse la "normalità" psicologica non esiste, nessuno di noi è perfettamente sano e funzionante, tutti noi ci portiamo dietro i nostri piccoli traumi, le nostre difese, le nostre chiusure. 
Non dobbiamo inoltre dimenticare che le persone che si trovano nella zona grigia non sono "mostri", bensì persone che hanno sofferto e soffrono: spesso anzi è proprio solo il dolore emozionale a scuoterli, a far loro capire la necessità di riappropriarsi di uno spettro emozionale piu' ampio che consenta anche a loro rapporti emotivi piu' arricchenti e soddisfacenti. Anche perché di solito o si scuotono, o si rassegnano alla solitudine emozionale di rapporti stantii. Vi abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Davvero interessante*

Però, sotto sotto, in modo meno descrittivo e professionale, queste non sono cose che in cuor nostro sapevamo? NBon esiste una persona normale nell'accezione che noi vorremmo dare a quel termine, specie nei rapporti umani affettivi, e i piccoli o grandi traumi che si sono incontrati nella vita hanno scritto la loro pagina sul nostro libro esistenziale e da quelle non si può prescindere.
Ogni atto è consequenziale a quello che si è diventati nel tempo, e quello che oggi potrebbe apparire improbabile o appartabile 10 o 20 anni prima sarebbe apparso come un'esperienza importante o irrinunciabile.
Quello che ci accade oggi o accadrà domani deve fare io conti con quello che ci è accaduto ieri e l'altro ieri, non negli eventi, ma nelle scelte, nelle reazioni, nei bisogni che variano.... perfino nelle sensibilità verso gli altri, si può diventare più donativi o protezionisti ed in base a quello scegliere o fare scegliere.
Bruja


----------



## cat (24 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eccola lì.
> La spiegazione sociologica - psicologica che stavo da tempo cercando, senza trovarla, per spiegare uno dei comportamenti francamente meno comprensibili del genere umano tutto.
> 
> Finalmente l'ho imbroccata nel libro - che da una primissima lettura mi aveva, malgrado le reviews entusiastiche su Amazon, lasciato tiepida, - "Emotional Unavailability", di Bryn C. Collins! E questo capitoletto, credetemi, vale l'acquisto del volume!
> ...


 
come quando CERTA GENTE ti insulta, te ne dice di tutti i colori e poi ti dice candidamente:

- " avevo scherzato".


bocciati senza appello.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Però, sotto sotto, in modo meno descrittivo e professionale, queste non sono cose che in cuor nostro sapevamo? NBon esiste una persona normale nell'accezione che noi vorremmo dare a quel termine, specie nei rapporti umani affettivi, e i piccoli o grandi traumi che si sono incontrati nella vita hanno scritto la loro pagina sul nostro libro esistenziale e da quelle non si può prescindere.
> Ogni atto è consequenziale a quello che si è diventati nel tempo, e quello che oggi potrebbe apparire improbabile o appartabile 10 o 20 anni prima sarebbe apparso come un'esperienza importante o irrinunciabile.
> Quello che ci accade oggi o accadrà domani deve fare io conti con quello che ci è accaduto ieri e l'altro ieri, non negli eventi, ma nelle scelte, nelle reazioni, nei bisogni che variano.... perfino nelle sensibilità verso gli altri, si può diventare più donativi o protezionisti ed in base a quello scegliere o fare scegliere.
> Bruja


 
Già.
Io ho vissuto piu' di un rapporto "segnato" da questa dinamica. La profonda amarezza che resta è che ho voluto davvero bene a piu' di una persona che alla fine ha distrutto ogni residuo affetto - anche cio' che poteva restare  come amicizia - per incapacità di gestire ogni valenza emozionale "media" e per l'incapacità di "fidarsi" della mia buona fede, tra le altre cose.

Chi chiede negli altri l'abbandono senza dare nulla in cambio condanna sé e chi lo ama all'infelicità e se stesso alla solitudine.

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eccola lì.
> La spiegazione sociologica - psicologica che stavo da tempo cercando, senza trovarla, per spiegare uno dei comportamenti francamente meno comprensibili del genere umano tutto.
> 
> Finalmente l'ho imbroccata nel libro - che da una primissima lettura mi aveva, malgrado le reviews entusiastiche su Amazon, lasciato tiepida, - "Emotional Unavailability", di Bryn C. Collins! E questo capitoletto, credetemi, vale l'acquisto del volume!
> ...


Sono d'accordo...la cosa importante è imparare a conoscere la propria "ombra". Ed è una cosa piuttosto difficile, anche se di solito siamo piuttosto bravi a individuare quelle altrui...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già.
> Io ho vissuto piu' di un rapporto "segnato" da questa dinamica. La profonda amarezza che resta è che ho voluto davvero bene a piu' di una persona che alla fine ha distrutto ogni residuo affetto - anche cio' che poteva restare come amicizia - per incapacità di gestire ogni valenza emozionale "media" e per l'incapacità di "fidarsi" della mia buona fede, tra le altre cose.
> 
> *Chi chiede negli altri l'abbandono senza dare nulla in cambio condanna sé e chi lo ama all'infelicità e se stesso alla solitudine*.
> ...


E' una dinamica che purtroppo ho conosciuto e conosco.

Anche se non son molto d'accordo su quanto ho evidenziato e sulle "gradazioni" di quella zona di grigio: il difficile è spesso trovare chi capisce quella dinamica e chi riesce ad accettarla, chi riesce a incanalare la passionalità tramutandola in amore senza però fargli perdere certi connotati.

Anche perchè ci sarebbe moooltooo da discutere su quel "sano" riferito a chi sta nella "confort zone".

Eppoi dai, le montagne russe non son poi così male se confrontate con certe bonacce!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' una dinamica che purtroppo ho conosciuto e conosco.
> 
> Anche se non son molto d'accordo su quanto ho evidenziato e sulle "gradazioni" di quella zona di grigio: il difficile è spesso trovare chi capisce quella dinamica e chi riesce ad accettarla, chi riesce a incanalare la passionalità tramutandola in amore senza però fargli perdere certi connotati.
> 
> ...


dai dai elabora che è interessante! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









In cosa si puo' uscire dalla confort zone? Come si incalana in modo sano la passione?
Perché non sei d'accordo con la frase? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dai dai elabora che è interessante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non son d'accordo sulla frase perchè assolutista, una condanna appunto senza appello.
Ritengo invece che proprio dall'incontro tra una persona in "zona grigia" e una persona "sana" si possa riuscire ad elaborare una possibile "strategia comune".
Ovviamente occorre che questa situazione sia compresa dai protagonisti.
Ma questo può avvenire anche dopo, quando il danno è fatto, quando il/la "sano/a" ha rinunciato a cercar di trasformare la passionalità in amore o non vi ha visto possibilità di riuscita.

A me è successo, e la persona "sana" ha poi ammesso che effettivamente forse sarebbe valsa la pena di "resistere" e cogliere i frutti di quel confronto che per mesi c'era stato, anche se nel frattempo aveva fatto altre scelte.

Così si è dovuta "accontentare" di cogliere "solo" ancora un pò di passionalità!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Quindi chi vive nella confort zone ed è fondamentalmente (a meno delle normali psicosi personali che chiunque abbia un passato cova) sereno, non può provare passione con la medesima intensità di chi vive nella zona grigia?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo sulla frase perchè assolutista, una condanna appunto senza appello.
> Ritengo invece che proprio dall'incontro tra una persona in "zona grigia" e una persona "sana" si possa riuscire ad elaborare una possibile "strategia comune".
> Ovviamente occorre che questa situazione sia compresa dai protagonisti.
> Ma questo può avvenire anche dopo, quando il danno è fatto, quando il/la "sano/a" ha rinunciato a cercar di trasformare la passionalità in amore o non vi ha visto possibilità di riuscita.
> ...


Non ho capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tu non eri quello sano?
Cioè, quello sano era lei, e avrebbe dovuto accettarti come era e accettare la tua passionalità/surrogato dell'amore piu' maturo che invece avrebbe voluto? (per quanto sarebbe durato/durata la sua pazienza)?

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*

Odio le frasi fatte.... ma in questo caso:
....................................................
A me è successo, e la persona "sana" ha poi ammesso che effettivamente forse sarebbe valsa la pena di "resistere" e cogliere i frutti di quel confronto che per mesi c'era stato, anche se nel frattempo aveva fatto altre scelte.

Così si è dovuta "accontentare" di cogliere "solo" ancora un pò di passionalità! 
.....................................................

.... è sempre la faccenda annosa del senno di poi, forse serviva maggior impegno prima....  Inoltre io non credoi al sano o al malsano in questi casi, esiste, casomai l'adattato e l'adattabile (e lo dico nel senso costruttivo del termine) alle reciproche esigenze.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu mi ci vedi "sano"?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















No, IO ero nella "zona grigia" vuoi perchè appena uscito dallo scombussolamento della mia uscita di casa, vuoi anche per retaggi (che ho ritrovato molto in ciò che hai scritto) di scarsa dimestichezza nella manifestazione dei sentimenti vissuti da ragazzo!

Non doveva e non ha mai accettato la mia passionalità come surrogato di ciò che avrebbe desiderato e infatti su questo ci siam scontrati spesso, ma attraverso quegli scontri ( con conseguenti "intense" riappacificazioni :rotfl

	
	
		
		
	


	




    io stavo "uscendo da quella zona grigia, come infatti lei ha poi riconosciuto più tardi.

Questa situazione è durata circa 7 mesi e ha prevalso a un certo punto la sua sfiducia nel vedere un mio possibile radicale cambiamento o almeno il mio pormi rispetto alle sue aspettative.

Tieni presente che essendo un rapporto a distanza vi erano anche le difficoltà connesse con il non potersi immediatamente chiarire e comprendere fino in fondo se le mie fossero semplici provocazioni e non invece la volontà di approfondire davvero quel rapporto.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Odio le frasi fatte.... ma in questo caso:
> ....................................................
> A me è successo, e la persona "sana" ha poi ammesso che effettivamente forse sarebbe valsa la pena di "resistere" e cogliere i frutti di quel confronto che per mesi c'era stato, anche se nel frattempo aveva fatto altre scelte.
> 
> ...


Non avevo letto prima di scrivere...ho in parte risposto..e in parte concordo!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quindi chi vive nella confort zone ed è fondamentalmente (a meno delle normali psicosi personali che chiunque abbia un passato cova) sereno, non può provare passione con la medesima intensità di chi vive nella zona grigia?


 
mi associo alla domanda di Grande, perché a me questo rimprovero è stato mosso spesso.

"Che ne sai tu" è la domanda classica, come per dire "Tu che sei _normale_ che ne sai..." etc. etc. di chi invece vede tutto a forti tinte o spento del tutto (i due estremi che chi sta nella "zona grigia" solo conosce e frequenta...)...

Pongo la domanda a chi di voi frequenta questa zona...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questa situazione è durata circa 7 mesi e ha prevalso a un certo punto la sua sfiducia nel vedere un mio possibile radicale cambiamento o almeno il mio pormi rispetto alle sue aspettative.
> 
> Tieni presente che essendo un rapporto a distanza vi erano anche le difficoltà connesse con il non potersi immediatamente chiarire e comprendere fino in fondo se le mie fossero semplici provocazioni e non invece la volontà di approfondire davvero quel rapporto.


pero' ecco..nel mio caso c'era sicuramente la non volontà di approfondire in modo concreto il rapporto (per le ben note resistenze), pero' nemmeno quella di mollare la presa emotiva, anzi, tanto piu' evanescente diventava il rapporto sotto il piano pratico/fattuale (es. zero incontri ormai da anni...), tanto piu' forte diventava a livello emotivo da parte della persona "malata"...questo stare in equilibrio sulla scelta/coinvolgimento mentale lo trovavo, io "sana", inaccettabile, lui lo trovava "fonte di salvezza" e logicissimo.

Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?!?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Quindi chi vive nella confort zone ed è fondamentalmente (a meno delle normali psicosi personali che chiunque abbia un passato cova) sereno, non può provare passione con la medesima intensità di chi vive nella zona grigia?


Non dico questo grande, tant'è che ho criticato l'assolutismo della proposizione di verena riguardo alla "zona grigia" e al "sano".

La MIA massina intensità passionale potrebbe esser zero rispetto a quella di una/o "sana/o" che la vive però con equilibrio, senza bisogno di dover trovare conferme, tramite "provocazioni", alle proprie ed altrui emozioni.



			
				Verena ha detto:
			
		

> pero' ecco..nel mio caso c'era sicuramente la non volontà di approfondire in modo concreto il rapporto (per le ben note resistenze), pero' nemmeno quella di mollare la presa emotiva, anzi, tanto piu' evanescente diventava il rapporto sotto il piano pratico/fattuale (es. zero incontri ormai da anni...), tanto piu' forte diventava a livello emotivo da parte della persona "malata"...questo stare in equilibrio sulla scelta/coinvolgimento mentale lo trovavo, io "sana", inaccettabile, lui lo trovava "fonte di salvezza" e logicissimo.
> 
> Qualcuno me lo sa spiegare?!?!?
> 
> Bacio!


Spesso è un sondare, è un cercare quella corrispondenza di "emozionalità" nel sentire, di cui chi, come me, ha vissuto per anni nella "zona grigia", ha bisogno per poter fuggire da quella zona, trovando una sua dimensione "sana" grazie a ( e magari con) quella persona!

La passionalità d0altronde, non la si esprime solo nell'incontrarsi!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spesso è un sondare, è un cercare quella corrispondenza di "emozionalità" nel sentire, di cui chi, come me, ha vissuto per anni nella "zona grigia", *ha bisogno* per poter fuggire da quella zona, trovando una sua dimensione "sana" grazie a ( e magari con) quella persona!
> 
> La passionalità d'altronde, non la si esprime solo nell'incontrarsi!


quello che dici mi risuona molto vero, pero'...non c'è forse una punta di *egoismo* in questo aver bisogno di un partner della "sanità" (sempre rigorosamente tra virgolette, eh...) dell'altro partner?!

Come dire, io mi appoggio a te che sei equilibrato, ho necessità del tuo modo sereno di vedere la vita, ma alla fine chi è "sano" sente (a me capitava così con lui, e anche con un partner in passato con problemi, anche d'infanzia, analoghi, d'abbandoni vari, che aveva varie conseguenze nel presente...)una specie di "*vampirismo" emozionale*, che a me, lo confesso, alla lunga pesava molto.

Ciascuno ha i suoi limiti, uno dei miei è che sono un pochetto anarchica, amo poco le costrizioni emozionali, e questo sentirmi molto usata come sponda emozionale mi stanca tantissimo. Dopo un po' chiudo i rubinetti, è piu' forte di me, tendo a ritirarmi e l'altra persona si sorprende e si ferisce.

E poi non sono tanto sulla lunghezza d'onda del "si puo' essere appassionati senza vedersi".

A casa mia, no.

Io ho bisogno di vederti, toccarti, sentirti, annusarti. Il rapporto lo devo vivere nella sua concretezza. Non puo' essere per me una cosa solo mentale. Mi deprime tantissimo la dimensione solo mentale.

Credimi, forse a volte la mia delusione personale questo non lo fa passare, ma io *in parte* capisco e* in parte (non del tutto, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  * non colpevolizzo il mio ex per l'accaduto, per via di  questa nostra incompatibilità di fondo (a parte tutti gli altri discorsi, le famiglie, etc.) perché tra di noi prima di tutto a non funzionare c'è proprio - e io l'ho sempre saputo, anche 20 anni fa, quando ero un'ignara tenera fanciullina pero' questa cosa a naso l'avevo compresa benissimo... - un' 'incompatibilità caratteriale di fondo che trae le sue origini proprio in questa "zona grigia".

Io ho bisogno di un rapporto presente da vivere giorno per giorno, magari piccole cose, ma vere.

Lui di fantasie grandiose magari inespresse.

Non a caso dei due quello che ha coltivato il legame per 20 anni è stato lui.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2007)

*...*

Vedo frequentemente questo atteggiamento nei bambini.
Vi sono bambini "educati" a vivere i sentimenti e a ottenere attenzione solo con comportamenti estremi e provocatori.
Se non si cade nel "loro gioco", ovvero se si riesce mantenere il controllo (non è facile, vi garantisco) poi gradualmente imparano modalità diverse di rapporto e riconoscono i comportamenti medi come apprezzati e trovano un limite senza necessità di sanzioni o reazioni violente dell'adulto.
Purtroppo capita frequentemente di vedere genitori che ignorano totalmente il bambino finché questi diventa insopportabile, per poi reagire in modo esagerato, non in relazione al comportamento da correggere e indirizzare, ma propozionalmente al fastidio provato.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedo frequentemente questo atteggiamento nei bambini.
> Vi sono bambini "educati" a vivere i sentimenti e a ottenere attenzione solo con comportamenti estremi e provocatori.
> Se non si cade nel "loro gioco", ovvero se si riesce mantenere il controllo (non è facile, vi garantisco) poi gradualmente imparano modalità diverse di rapporto e riconoscono i comportamenti medi come apprezzati e trovano un limite senza necessità di sanzioni o reazioni violente dell'adulto.
> Purtroppo capita frequentemente di vedere genitori che ignorano totalmente il bambino finché questi diventa insopportabile, per poi reagire in modo esagerato, non in relazione al comportamento da correggere e indirizzare, ma propozionalmente al fastidio provato.


 
...infatti il libro va avanti descrivendo un esperimento fatto con scimmie molto piccole (sempre primati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  . Sembra che solo un 25 % di scimmie piccole abbia un rapporto corretto di attaccamento con la madre e gestione, nel contempo, dell'ambiente estraneo. Il nucleo di questo discorso sarebbe il rapporto attaccamento - fiducia.

Il restante 75 % è così distribuito: un 25 % di pericolosi "asociali" (che nel tempo "potrebbero" diventare - ma il condizionale è d'obbligo - scimmie borderline, incapaci di attaccamento e legami sociali), e un 50 % di scimmie chiamati "Velcro baby", con un attaccamento "Bipolare", ossessivo - respingente.

Quante scimm...ehm...amanti ossessivo - respingenti conosciamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old Addos (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Il grigio è di moda*

Non sempre c' è malafede o calcolo in chi vive la zona grigia , magari è solo difficoltà ad esprimere i sentimenti , per indole , educazione ricevuta eccetera ;

poi c' è chi si atteggia a tuttologo e pretende di conoscerti e giudicarti da come ti soffi il naso , e magari sotto sotto cerca solo di metterti in imbarazzo.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...infatti il libro va avanti descrivendo un esperimento fatto con scimmie molto piccole (sempre primati...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppe!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Argomento interessante, anche se non riesco a capire perchè la psicologia trasformi ogni "reazione" NORMALE e prevedibile ad una situazione UMANA, in patologia!!!

Alla fine o per un verso o per l'altro, siamo tutti AMMALATI!!

E noi ci "facciamo" curare da questi dottori che a loro volta sono malati???

"Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione opposta e contraria", questa legge vale SEMPRE, solo quando parliamo di MENTE UMANA questo concetto diventa ANOMALIA PSICOLOGICA.

Inoltre la definizione anomalia è valutata su un campione di persone che non hanno tutti risposto al 100%, ma per maggiornanza considerevole, altrimenti la psicologia sarebbe una scienza esatta come la fisica...........


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> !!!
> 
> Alla fine o per un verso o per l'altro, siamo tutti AMMALATI!!
> 
> E noi ci "facciamo" curare da questi dottori che a loro volta sono malati???


 
AUGH...!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Argomento interessante, anche se non riesco a capire perchè la psicologia trasformi ogni "reazione" NORMALE e prevedibile ad una situazione UMANA, in patologia!!!
> 
> Alla fine o per un verso o per l'altro, siamo tutti AMMALATI!!
> 
> ...


Quanto riportato da VERENA non mi pareva calcasse tanto sull'aspetto patologico del comportamento, quanto sull'indagine dei perchè di quel manifestarsi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> .........................
> 
> *Il testo poc'anzi citato teorizza che molte persone vivano in una cosiddetta "zona grigia" dove si faccia fatica ad elaborare le emozioni, se non quelle "estreme": sono persone probabilmente abituate fin da piccole a strategie difensive di "coping" con famiglie a vario grado abusive con compartamenti "estremi" (anche solo urla o disinteresse psicologico/materiale per i figli, senza arrivare ad altri tipi di abusi), dove questi comportamenti vengono fraintesi per "amore". Il bambino allora si dice: papà/mamma dice di "amarmi", ma l'amore è questa roba qua, quindi papà mente*. Chiunque dica di amarmi mente. Papà dice il vero solo quando mi picchia/abusa/urla dietro. Per far dire il vero a chiunque lo devo far uscire dalla "confort zone" e lo devo far arrabbiare al punto di dire "il vero". Altrimenti c'è il forte rischio che _chiunque menta._
> *Diventate adulte, queste persone non sanno accettare relazioni con persone "sane" che non urlano e non gridano: quindi diventano sospettose. Sono convinte che il partner sano "menta". E allora si convincono che devono "farlo uscire dalla menzogna", e mostrare i suoi "veri colori": cominciano quindi ad attuare comportamenti provocatori che inevitabilmente con il tempo distruggono il tessuto della relazione.*
> ...


 
Mi sembra si legga tra le righe.....

Anche perchè se poi parli con uno psicologo troverà sempre in qualche tuo comportamento qualcosa di "strano" e non normale.......


Ho conosciuto una ragazza che se n'è andata di casa perchè aveva la mamma psicologa, il papà psicologo e i due fratelli psicologi........ dato che questa "dormiva al freddo", si comperata casa a VENEZIA e si è trasferita per frequentare l'università di Venezia


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi sembra si legga tra le righe.....
> 
> Anche perchè se poi parli con uno psicologo troverà sempre in qualche tuo comportamento qualcosa di "strano" e non normale.......
> 
> ...


Ma, neanche tanto tra le righe, quel sano è sempre virgolettato...non credo a caso!


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma, neanche tanto tra le righe, quel sano è sempre virgolettato...non credo a caso!


Appunto, della serie che neanche le persone "sane" possono considerarsi tali.......

io almeno lo leggo così... In fondo chi è che stabilisce chi è giusto e chi è sbagliato??? Un altro uomo che ha opinioni legate alle sue personali esperienze.........

Scusate la provocazione, ma vedendo una puntata di CSI qualche tempo fa dove il colpevole era un pedofilo, alla fine della puntata ques'uomo arrestato per aver da sempre abusato di sua figlia, lui affermava di amare sua figlia, di non averle mai fatto violenza, di averla convinta con sistemi definiti leciti e innocui, di non aver mai ferito in alcun modo la figlia che tra l'altro al momento dell'arresto ha cercato di proteggerlo. In questa sequenza l'uomo diceva che la pedofilia è sempre esistita (è vero) e che il numero delle persone che lo fanno è sempre in aumento "chi dice che è i giusti sono quelli che la condannano? Verrà un giorno in cui saremo la maggioranza e allora anche queste leggi si cambieranno!" 
Personalmente, pur condannando questi crimini, il concetto è "corretto", applicabile sempre quando si parla di fatti dove esiste il giudizio personale, la maggioranza crea la tendenza e condiziona la visuale degli altri sul NORMALE e l'anormale, sul SANO e l'INSANO.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanto riportato da VERENA non mi pareva calcasse tanto sull'aspetto patologico del comportamento, quanto sull'indagine dei perchè di quel manifestarsi.


 
no, infatti.
Cioé, per me chi piu' chi meno siamo tutti un po' "anomali", ma perché lo si è in quel senso? E come questo impatta sui rapporti d'amore?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Personalmente, pur condannando questi crimini, il concetto è "corretto", applicabile sempre quando si parla di fatti dove esiste il giudizio personale, la maggioranza crea la tendenza e condiziona la visuale degli altri sul NORMALE e l'anormale, sul SANO e l'INSANO.


Scusa, Lancy, ma stiamo andando fuori dal seminato.
Io vorrei stare sul punto: ci sono altre persone oltre me e Fedy che hanno avuto esperienza di questo tipo di rapporti caratterizzati dall'incapacità di uno o entrambi dei partner di accettare le emozioni "medie" e di sapersi invece rapportare solo con le emozioni estreme?! Questo cosa comporta per la storia in sé? Che tipo di esito? Che tipo di problematiche? Soprattutto sulla fiducia: nella mia esperienza, e l'articolo che ho riportato lo ribadisce, chi ha questo problema a muoversi nella zona grigia spesso lo prova, ci sono problemi di queste persone a provare "fiducia" per chi non si esprime "Per estremi"...

Sarei molto interessata a conoscere le vostre esperienze 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*

Io mi fermerei ancora sul  definire cosa si intende per estremo e per normale.......... mi pare che ancora non ci siamo.
Quando qualcuno mi dice che ritiene estremo buttarsi addosso del miele e farselo leccare o deviato legarsi i polsoi al letto penso che sarebbe bene che si leggesse un po' di più la grande letteratura erotica e un po' meno i giornali da sexy shop.
Per me quello che manca. la grande assente, è la fantasia che è tutt'affatto diversa dall'estremismo e dalla divianza.....
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Lancy, ma stiamo andando fuori dal seminato.
> Io vorrei stare sul punto: ci sono altre persone oltre me e Fedy che hanno avuto esperienza di questo tipo di rapporti caratterizzati dall'incapacità di uno o entrambi dei partner di accettare le emozioni "medie" e di sapersi invece rapportare solo con le emozioni estreme?! Questo cosa comporta per la storia in sé? Che tipo di esito? Che tipo di problematiche? Soprattutto sulla fiducia: nella mia esperienza, e l'articolo che ho riportato lo ribadisce, chi ha questo problema a muoversi nella zona grigia spesso lo prova, ci sono problemi di queste persone a provare "fiducia" per chi non si esprime "Per estremi"...
> 
> Sarei molto interessata a conoscere le vostre esperienze
> ...


Mi dispiace allora, non so cosa risponderti perchè io ho sempre vissuto di OGNI emozione, anche le più delicate ed impercettibili. Non riesco a descrivere il rapporto che hai esposto, ne a trovare tra le mie esperienze persone che possano rientrare in questo caso......

Continuerò a leggerti in silenzio


----------



## Verena67 (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> . la grande assente, è la fantasia che è tutt'affatto diversa dall'estremismo e dalla divianza.....
> Bruja


Sai cosa intendo per emozioni estreme? Diciamo che una cosa che nella mia esperienza mi colpiva è che non appena ero in disaccordo anche minimo - ma minimo minimo (es. una veduta di idee diversa, es. come ora con Lancy sull'oggetto del thread:sonar

	
	
		
		
	


	




    - lui mi diceva "sei arrabbiata". E io, no non sono arrabbiata. E lui si che sei arrabbiata, e io no, alla fine insisteva tanto che mi arrabbiavo sul serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco, lui provocava i conflitti, altrimenti stava in una zona di calma piatta dove non riusciva ad emotare. Non so se mi spiego.

Bacio!


----------

